# B8220 Oil change



## dnvncrd (Sep 10, 2006)

OK, I'm no master mechanic but I can change oil... or so I thought. This has me stumped and concerned. I noticed my oil was a bit dark and I'm a few hours from being due to change. I ran the tractor for ~15 min to warm it up. Removed the plug and and waited for the gush of warm oil... nothing. Bone dry. The dip stick clearly shows as full but I'm getting nothing out of the pan. How is this possible? Any and all thoughts, comments, suggestions are welcome.
Thanks
-dnvncrd


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

First, welcome to the forum!

Is it possible you removed a plug in the bottom of the clutch housing, instead of the oil pan?
Other than that, I wouldn't have any idea. Hopefully, somebody with more experience than me will by by shortly.


----------



## dnvncrd (Sep 10, 2006)

That was it exactly. Wow, am I embarrassed. Thanks!


----------

